# Too Late For Blacks



## tunajohn (Jan 6, 2011)

I personally feel that even if it gets warm with some rain it is too late for the blacks in northern Mi. to produce very well. What do the rest of you shroomers think about this ?


----------



## woodsyman762 (Feb 21, 2010)

I think its done spent all day looking yesterday walked 5 miles found 56 most were starting to get dry and stretched out hopefully whites will do better


----------



## Spartanfan333 (Apr 8, 2015)

My best day last year was May12th in Gladwin County. Still holding out hope!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Weird year for blacks. My good spot usually produces 150-200 each year. This year we found about 25.


----------



## tunajohn (Jan 6, 2011)

Spartanfan333 said:


> My best day last year was May12th in Gladwin County. Still holding out hope!


Are you talking about blacks or whites ?


----------



## 357Maximum (Nov 1, 2015)

Picked 60 or so morels in N. Mecosta Co. yesterday. About a 50/50 split of blacks to cremes. The blacks were mostly dry and a bit stemmy but some were quite young and fresh. The rains we just had will give rise to some fresh blacks I think but it is mostly over going by what I saw yesterday. The crème crop should be banner however. We left about 75-100 little thumb sized cremes that will be bigger when we go back tomorrow if no one else stumbles upon them hopefully. 



Them shrooms are supper tonight along with these little morsels:


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Our best day last year was about 100 on May 5. And we found that spot after it had been going for a few weeks. That spot has only produced a couple dozen so far. About half starting to get dry, half fresh. Our goto spot that always produces, but not great numbers only gave up less than 10 this year and appears to be done. That spot usually produces in waves, starting from the north end, and closing the season with morels on the south edge. Only finds this year were on the south edge. Holding out hopes, but I think it's going to be a terrible year up here. El Nino year, Everything is out of whack. Seeing species of mushrooms in places I never have before and goto places absolutely barren. I argued with the walleye fisherman that last El Nino year was absolutely terrible and this year was going to be the same. And it was. Didn't hunt morels last big El Nino year, but it appears to be the same.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

Really a wired year, the undoergrowth is all out of sync.

Fortunately a
Neighbor always has a bunch of whites in their yard, handed me one today, 40 or 50 more are up, but she wants to see if they grow...ooook

Thank god for neighbors that don't like them


----------



## Rencoho (Oct 18, 2000)

Hunted around our camp this past weekend near Mesick, worst year ever for us, found only a few blacks, in areas we usually do well.


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

68 on saturday. 8 on sunday. worked hard for the 68 between wife and _I. Hoping for warm rain. _


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

Going strictly by calendar dates, it's still early. The woods look further along though than years past, but the combo of temps and dry earth aren't producing in our spots this year.


----------



## NorthWoodsHunter (Feb 21, 2011)

also might be what you refer to as "northern"


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Dec 24, 2004)

Some promise. Doubled back to some early producing spots and found some fresh pickin's. Still low numbers compared to other years, but better than how it has been.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Downriver Tackle said:


> Some promise. Doubled back to some early producing spots and found some fresh pickin's. Still low numbers compared to other years, but better than how it has been.


I'm up here in Gaylord now. I'm heading to some areas in Vanderbilt and then over to the Boyne area. I'm curious to see what I find. I know it's an off year but I know a local has been finding grays in Vanderbilt. Still low numbers overall. I figured with me finding blacks two weeks ago up here they should be full force but this year is weird. I'm thinking Boyne might be better due to the slightly warmer temps at night over there.


----------



## North Country Squire (Jan 2, 2014)

Found a few blacks yesterday evening in Emmet County under some BTA. I agree that it's far too early to say 'no blacks this year.' Woods are very dry but temps are stabilizing so I think some rain will get things popping.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

First hour in Vanderbilt. Big blacks and some fresh grays and whites. 15 grays around one big ash. The area I'm hunting is a logged out area. The blacks are doing best in the ruts.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I normally pick 3-500 in that woods so it's definitely an off year. I did best near the road as well. I was always within sight of my truck.


----------



## Spartanfan333 (Apr 8, 2015)

Blacks


tunajohn said:


> Are you talking about blacks or whites ?[/QUOTE


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

craigrh13 said:


> I normally pick 3-500 in that woods so it's definitely an off year. I did best near the road as well. I was always within sight of my truck.


3 to 500 is a heckuva spread .


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

craigrh13 said:


> View attachment 213927
> First hour in Vanderbilt. Big blacks and some fresh grays and whites. 15 grays around one big ash. The area I'm hunting is a logged out area. The blacks are doing best in the ruts.





DEDGOOSE said:


> 3 to 500 is a heckuva spread .


My best one day out of that spot is actually 600. However, it's always been 3-500 on normal years from that spot.


----------

